
Brotli Content-Encoding for Firefox 44 - discreditable
http://bitsup.blogspot.com/2015/09/brotli-content-encoding-for-firefox-44.html
======
discreditable
It seems the creator of curl has created a brotli lib and has plans to
implement brotli Content-Encoding in curl.

[http://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2015/09/30/libbrotli-is-brotli-
in...](http://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2015/09/30/libbrotli-is-brotli-in-lib-form/)

